
Facebook data transfers to be examined by EU court, Irish judge rules - _o_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/facebook-data-transfers-to-be-examined-by-eu-court-irish-judge-rules/
======
_o_
Looks like Facebook will have some extra problems with GDPR, transfering data
between legal entities is just another checkbox that they will have to add to
huge, scroll down list of "what we want to do with your data" checkboxes.

